# characters who are socially anxious



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, I've been thinking about writing a magazine article about social anxiety. The idea of writing about it openly is scary but, I really want to do it. Anyway, I would like to write about the way social anxiety is depicted in the movies. I know there are a few movies with socially anxious main characters such as Punch Drunk Love and Amelie. I'm looking for female characters primarily. Can anyone think of any socially anxious female characters in some movies you've seen? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I've been avoiding writing articles that affect me personally even though those are the types of articles I really want to write. So, this would really be good for me, I think.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

The only one that comes to mind is Clockwatchers, there are a couple main characters with obvious social anxiety.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: re: characters who are socially anxious*



embers said:


> The only one that comes to mind is Clockwatchers, there are a couple main characters with obvious social anxiety.


I haven't seen Clockwatchers but it looks like the type of movie I need. I'll probably rent it tonight. Thanks embers!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

> Well, I've been thinking about writing a magazine article about social anxiety. The idea of writing about it openly is scary but, I really want to do it. Anyway, I would like to write about the way social anxiety is depicted in the movies. I know there are a few movies with socially anxious main characters such as Punch Drunk Love and Amelie. I'm looking for female characters primarily. Can anyone think of any socially anxious female characters in some movies you've seen? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I've been avoiding writing articles that affect me personally even though those are the types of articles I really want to write. So, this would really be good for me, I think.


This sounds like a great project, and I know it takes a lot of guts to put yourself out there like that. I would love to read it when it's done, if you feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks mindfulgirl! Well, whether I write it or not will depend if I can find a magazine that's interested in the idea. If not, I might still want to write it. And I still need a lot more research. But, of course, the biggest deterrent is my fear of exposing myself....so....we'll see. But, I really appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

You're welcome. I know you can do it! There aren't enough magazines who feature stories like the one you're thinking about; they would be lucky to have you write one. :squeeze


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

May Canady


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, this mental exercise shows just how few characters there are (especially female) in movies who have SA. All I could think of was Amelie, but you've got that one covered already.

It's slightly easier to come up with male characters (Nicolas Cage's Charlie Kaufman character in Adaptation, many parts of Jim Carrey's character in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind). OK, well maybe I can only name two.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Stephane from The Science Of Sleep
Harold from Harold and Maude


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Here's the Charlie Kaufman (Nicolas Cage) voiceover that opens the movie "Adaptation."

Charlie Kaufman: [voiceover] Do I have an original thought in my head? My bald head. Maybe if I were happier my hair wouldn't be falling out. Life is short. I need to make the most of it. Today is the first day of the rest of my life. I'm a walking cliché. I really need to go to the doctor and have my leg checked. There's something wrong. A bump. The dentist called again. I'm way overdue. If I stop putting things off I would be happier. All I do is sit on my fat ***. If my *** wasn't fat I would be happier. I wouldn't have to wear these shirts with the tails out all the time. Like that's fooling anyone. Fat ***. I should start jogging again. Five miles a day. Really do it this time. Maybe rock climbing. I need to turn my life around. What do I need to do? I need to fall in love. I need to have a girlfriend. I need to read more and prove myself. What if I learned Russian or something, or took up an instrument. I could speak Chinese. I'd be the screenwriter who speaks Chinese and plays the oboe. That would be cool. I should get my hair cut short. Stop trying to fool myself and everyone else into thinking I have a full head of hair. How pathetic is that. Just be real. Confident. Isn't that what women are attracted to? Men don't have to be attractive. But that's not true. Especially these days. Almost as much pressure on men as there is on women these days. Why should I be made to feel I have to apologize for my existence? Maybe it's my brain chemistry. Maybe that's what's wrong with me. Bad chemistry. All my problems and anxiety can be reduced to a chemical imbalance or some kind of misfiring synapses. I need to get help for that. But I'll still be ugly though. Nothing's going to change that.


----------

